# Dive Pros Annual Labor Day Sale???



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I recently dropped my Regulator set off to be serviced along with a couple of tanks to have Hydro and VIP performed and they indicated they were having some sort of Annual Labor Day Sale this coming weekend..... Reminded me of the Outcast Sale, so I thought I would pass the info along since I have seen no reference to the sale sale here...
It has been a long time since I darkened their doorway and I received a warm and sincere welcome the moment I entered their store. I think My checkbook is gonna get a workout next weekend........Good Folks:thumbsup:


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

I use Dive Pros a lot. They are always super friendly. They normally have sales every holiday. No nothing like outcast but to buy air refill cards at a discount is always great.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Starts tomorrow through Monday. Good discounts, quality stuff, great folks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I started with Dive Pros when they were in a little hole in the wall rental across the street. Must be doing something right look at them now. some great deals at there annual sales coming up, Check them out.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Was in there yesterday picking up a couple tanks. Was hard to resist the temptation. Everything is on sale.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

redlegs said:


> Was in there yesterday picking up a couple tanks. Was hard to resist the temptation. Everything is on sale.



I'm gonna stop "buy" tomorrow.......


----------

